# Stray chihuahua



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this. Didn't know whether it would go in Chihuahua questions or here... so, I put it here.

Well, in my neighborhood theres this small, black, stray chihuahua that runs around. He's a doll, really. He's got stunning eyes and white on his chest. I've taken to calling him Chi Chi as he has no other name. 

Well, he comes in my yard all the time to play with Lilo. I've tried to coax him over to me, but he runs. Well, lately, he's been getting closer and closer to me. I think I'm earning his trust. Today, I was so close- I could almost literally smell him. But, when I reached out to pet him he got scared and I backed away because I didn't wanna give him a heart attack. 

Well, I've homed strays before- Chance was a stray, Hank was a stray, Noble and Malik were feral... and, each time,they readily came to me. I'm having to be careful with Chi Chi because I've been having to earn his trust. It's working but taking too long. And, I'd call AC but... you know how you see a dog and just *know* hes yours? Well, ever since I first saw Chi Chi I *knew* he was the chihuahua I've been looking for. So, my question is, If I called animal control to catch him- would I be able to set it up to where I could adopt him? I doubt it, huh?

Also, does anyone have any tips on how to let a stray dog know you're not going to hurt him? So far I've been showing him how I take care of my dogs- feed them, water them, play and walk them- and often times, he gets curious and watches. I can always get close enough for him to watch- never close enough to touch him. 

Also, if I did take him in- I'd wanna get him neutered. And, of course, get his shots. But, which would I have to do first? 

I managed to get some pics of the fellow- but none of them are close enough to actually see. =/

























He's the little black and white dot under the tree.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww thats is so sad how can anyone let a chihuahua run the streets
you are doing a great thing in helping this little boy
sorry i am no help but can i ask are you sure he wouldnt have any diseases that he could give to your chihuahuas i am sorry if this offends but please be careful


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know.
As far as I'm concerned, he used to have an owner but they lost interest in him and now he runs the streets. 
I'm not sure he does or doesn't- but, when I catch him, the first thing I'm gonna do is take him to a vet. 
He's already been around my American pit bull and my sheltie- but, you can still never be too sure. 
And, I only have one chihuahua. [=


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe keep putting food and water down for him or what about a food trap cage like they use to catch stray cats.Are there any other stray animals around that would be likely to get caught before he would?


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

You could go to someplace like Tractor supply store and get a catch and release cage... or if your yard is fenced, put food in there with the gate open, and then close it, and keep him contained in there until he got used to you, Just sit out there with him.. and ignore him but make sure your scent is on his food.. and his bedding.. and it would keep him safe too, Or you could call animal control, see if they would let you adopt him and they would neuter and give him all of his shots before he was released to you.. I do not know how anyone could let a baby like him just live like that, Bless you for trying,


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I do put food down for him. ^^ Didn't think about water, though. *smacks head* In the summer, water would be a good thing for him to have. It being hot and all. 
I could invest in that. Where could I find one?
Theres cats- none of them strays, though. THere were a few feral kittens that wandered- but, a cat lady down the street took them in and found homes for them. SO, I could catch someones cat. o____o

Thanks for answering my question before I asked it. ^^
My yard is fenced- but, he can squeaze through it. I've tried shutting it before. 
SO, I'll have to go with sitting out there with him. *nods*
I don't know how, either. But, even if I can't keep him myself, I wanna get him off the streets.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep us posted on him please,


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I will. 
Today was the closest I've ever got to touching him.
Lilo was playing outside and I was standing out there with her and watching her. He came in the yard and approached Lilo. And, as I approached her, too- he didn't move. Like I said, I almost had him today- but the poor guy got scared. He can't decide if I can be trusted or not, I suppose.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

It took me almost a full year until I could pick up this stray cat living in our barn.. I used food to win her over lol! Now she loves to be pet and scratched.. It's been about 5 years now and she is still somewhat weary of being picked up and approached.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

awww good luck with the little fellow


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

It's a good thing you are doing. I too think a catch and release trap would be the thing to do. Do you always leave food for him in the same place? Just put his food in the cage as a lure. You'll have to keep him confined after you catch him until he gets attached to you. But, he's a chi. They are bred to be with people. So I think you'll make a pet out of him if you can get him off the streets safely. Lots of luck.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I really hope everything works out before he gets hurt or something


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you tried using something smelly to lure him closer with, like tuna? If/when you catch him, make sure the vet scans him for a microchip. He could be someone's pet, and just somehow escaped or got lost. I hope you are able to get him off the streets. 

ETA: If you are not able to catch him soon, I would probably go ahead and call AC...I _think _if you told them you wanted to adopt him, they would probably let you...but I don't really know how that all works. You ought to at least call and ask them.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> I don't know.
> As far as I'm concerned, he used to have an owner but they lost interest in him and now he runs the streets.
> I'm not sure he does or doesn't- but, when I catch him, the first thing I'm gonna do is take him to a vet.
> He's already been around my American pit bull and my sheltie- but, you can still never be too sure.
> And, I only have one chihuahua. [=


well, if he looks well cared for, chances are he still has owners. But do they really deserve him in their life? IMHO, no chi should be in the position to make repeated escapes from home. if you want him to come closer, you should try holding food in your hands or a squeaky toy. maybe he will come closer. sure, he'll probably be scared for a few seconds, but after he sees that you are not going to hurt him, he should start to trust you. i really do hope you find a way to get that chi in before he ends up getting hurt...

sorry, if my advice is a repeat of anyone elses-- i didnt read all the responses bc i am in a hurry...


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Make sure your dog/s are up to date with their vaccines if you're letting them run around with a stray who might not be ;-)

Keep us posted on him!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*You are amazing*



sullysmum said:


> Maybe keep putting food and water down for him or what about a food trap cage like they use to catch stray cats.Are there any other stray animals around that would be likely to get caught before he would?


What a wonderful idea ! That would certainly speed up the process especially where she wants to make him her fur-child.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Poor little fella. I had to look really hard, I was thinking "eh where is this dog" until I realised the dot under the tree was him! LOL. 

Keep trying to gain his trust, what about leaving the yard gate open and try to catch him in your yard - he might gain your trust a bit more if he has less place to run.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

*stray Chi*



ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this. Didn't know whether it would go in Chihuahua questions or here... so, I put it here.
> 
> Well, in my neighborhood theres this small, black, stray chihuahua that runs around. He's a doll, really. He's got stunning eyes and white on his chest. I've taken to calling him Chi Chi as he has no other name.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hope you can catch this little guy and get him to a safe place. It's so dangerous for him to be running loose. You could use a trap to catch him. Maybe your animal shelter will loan you one. Just put some food in it and you should be able to get him. I would definitely get his shots first, then neutered. Both are important, but you need to protect your dogs from getting sick. And of course protect any intact little girls you might have until he gets neutered. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I know this might seem to be a dumb question but, are you sure he IS a stray? He could be owned by a person who lets him run. Even blocks away.
Have you checked the local missing dog posts or craigslist.org (pets) in your area? Newspaper & radio should also be checked. He could even be microchipped.  I know at this point you can't tell but, I would also call the local shelter to see if someone has reported him missing. Just could be lost. I do hope you can find out as it might not be prudent to catch him. Is he very skinny like not being fed? Sorry, just had to be devils advocate here and present another possibility. I know it's not safe for him to run around but, some people are not responsible pet owners either and let any kind of dog roam.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I asked around and he is certainly a stray. 

He had owners; two guys; but, they couldn't keep him inside. So, they tried chaining him up- he escaped out of that and they just gave up. And, now they refuse to let him in or take care of him at all. 

I've also learned that I'm not the only one that's tried to catch him. So, even if I'm not the one that inevitably ends up with him- I know he'll probably end up with someone. I'm going to try to find the guys that *did* originally own him. 

But, anyway, a small update: I put some water out for him yesterday because it was hot and he was acting sick. He guzzled it down. Yesterday, he followed Lilo and I on our walk pretty closely. I think the water helped a lot. I can't remember who suggested it; but thank you.

And, yes, my dogs are up to date on their shots. In fact, they expire shortly and have appointments to get a rabies this week and annuals next week.  

I got a few more pics of him that are a bit closer... only a bit:

























I'm going to find his owners to make sure they did indeed give up on him. Because, if hes just missing, I don't wanna take him.

I just can't fathom why anyone would leave a dog as pretty as him on the streets. *shakes head*


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

If it were me, I would contact animal control. I know animal control in the county in which I live will loan you a trap/release cage for so many days for free. They could also probably suggest a good way to lure/catch him. I know catching him in a cage might be a stressful on him at first, but I would much rather catch him than have him wandering the streets where he could become sick or injured by a vehicle. Bless your heart for looking out for this little guy.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I think it is a good idea if you can find where the guys live. If they can help you get him it might be easier. He likely vistits his home trying to get in even if they were not nice to him. Thanks for clearing it up how he got there. It is sad though. Hopefully he continues to come near and trust you. Animal control might be helpful in catching him, I am sure he is stressed living that way. Your doing right for him what ever you do.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you tried luring him with treats, maybe within sight of feeding Lilo? I know that when we try to sneak a treat to one of our three, the other two instantly know (must be treat "radar") and come running. 

Perhaps when the stray is close, you can sit down on the ground with water nearby, and play with Lilo... feed him a treat or two within sight of the stray. 

When the stray gets close, put a treat on the ground about an arm's length away and see if he eats it. If he does and stays close, put another one on the ground, a bit closer. Etc, etc. It may take a while so be patient... but you may be able to get him close enough to take one out of your hand.

When doing this, don't make any sudden movements to grab him or anything, and talk soothingly to him. 

Good luck!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't know AC would loan cages for catching strays. I'll have to call an ask. Thanks for that!

That sounds like an idea. He almost has a crush on Lilo. She's very gentle with him. She's the most gentle of all my dogs.

I'll have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd suggest going in your yard..open a gate if you have one and keep your puppy with you and take something really smell (like tuna) and start feeding your pup (or at least look like it) if he starts to come towards you, toss a small piece his way. Always keep it just shy of him and a bit close to you, until you can work his way towards you. Maybe set the can on the ground (with most in a bowl in your lap) and let him walk up to it and lick it so that maybe you can catch him. Good luck. I hate seeing pups run free and I hope he's off the roads soon so he' safe.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

By all means please keep us updated on this poor little guy, he looks like a real sweetheart, and I know you are in love with him already


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea, thank you. c:

I will deff keep you updated. He's had my heart since day 1.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

On another forum, a poster described Braunschweiger as doggy crack! So I tried it on my chi and on the neighbor's dog that got loose, and they love, love, love it. If tuna doesn't work, try liver sausage as a lure.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL They have doggy crack now? 
Sounds like something I can try. ^^

Anyway, yesterday it was raining and all my dogs were inside because of it. Well, I went outside to pick up some of Lilo's toys when I looked over and realized a small black thing in the back of her dog house. I peeked in and realized it was Chi Chi seeking shelter from the rain. So, anyway, I put a bowl of food in there for him and some water and a blanket; because I knew it was gonna be raining for a while. And it did. He stayed in there through the entire night, I think. I tried to pet him, but he backed up. And, taking him inside would've been out of the question as Chance was inside and he doens't like being inside; so a new dog being inside at the same time would've scared him. =/
Either way, the chihuahua was in my yard all night.

I haven't found his (previous??) owner yet. But, still looking.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Was he there this morning? Sorry that you couldn't bring him in last night.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor chi....I hope you could get him to come into your home. He needs your loving forever home

Please keep us posted.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I feel so bad for the poor baby. Even though he wasn't ready to come into your home it was good for him to have a warm dry space with some food and water. Sleeping in your dogs house with associate him with your dogs scent and them with his. It's a good start. Also, if you get the chance again use a blanket, shirt or something with your scent. That way he'll associate you with those good things too. Bless you for taking care of him.


----------



## mrs1885 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! So close but so far!

I think now that you left him food and he had the dog house he might actually hang around more!

I caught a little red and white beagle once that a lady threw out of her car at a gas station. She'd been running in and out of traffic all day. I sat in the middle of the parking lot next door - the police department of all places LOL!! - and just talked to her. I finally ignored her and curiosity got the best of her. She came up behind me and I let her just take her time sniffing.

It took nearly an hour of me sitting in a parking lot, but eventually she let me pet her and I grabbed her. This little boy sounds like he'll need more time, but maybe if you try the ignoring him thing?? Just have some treats. If he gets somewhat close put one behind you??

Good luck. I can't wait till you catch him so we can see real good pictures!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

He wasn't there in the morning. And, it had stopped raining during the night.

But, that's a great story. I might try the ignoring thing. Maybe it will work. [=


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I was hoping he would come around. He must be so timid, needs you and
it's great your patient. Can't wait for
good news about him coming in. is anyone else in the neighborhood trying to coax him too?


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

There are other people, yes. 
A chihuahua and pomeranian enthusiast has been trying to coax him and the lady across the street. 
I don't know if anyone else is, though.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

That's a lot of people...he might be getting confused. Maybe he is just playing with you all, Lol! Getting lots of treats, Hahaha! Smart little guy then.
I just hope he stays safe in the meantime.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL He may be. Trying to trick us into letting him play with our dogs and getting treats. 
Actualy, I don't know if they've used treats. I ask them about him from time to time and they haven't mentioned it. I think if I were the one to catch him, I'd give them visitation rights. [=
He's a heart stealer.

I'm trying my hardest to make sure he stays safe. I let him chill in my yard because we're on a busy road and I feel safest when he's in my yard. And, he's here a lot.


----------



## 2lilluvs (Jul 24, 2008)

R u sure he is a stray? I only ask b/c I have a part-time chihuahua that lives down the street and gets out of the fence everytime his owner lets him out, he loves my two chihuahuas and comes to visit us everyday. If we aren't home he goes up and down the street. He doesn't wear a collar and to others it may appear as though he were homeless sometimes. My suggestion about catching him is to sit down and let him come to you do not reach for him or he will probably run away. My two lil guys r the same way, I think most chi's r. I would not get a cage to catch him in unless I thought he was going to do harm to someone by being out and about, chances r he won't get close enough to anyone to hurt them.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I just remembered how I adopted a cat, a lovely white long hair. His owner, just beyond the vacant lot next door, was terminally ill and his cousin was trying to find homes for his pets. The cousin suggested leaving food out, near the cat's house to begin with but bring the dish closer each day. The cat would smell my scent on the dish and come to associate me with food. It worked! After a few days I had a cat.

I don't think it will be quite so easy with this chi since he's not so people friendly to begin with, but getting your scent all over his food might get the ball rolling.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

2lil: Yes. I asked around and I'm almost positive. ^^ I'm not worried about him hurting anyone- I'm worried about someone hurting _him_. He gets scared and barks. And, often times, I have to tell people to stop trying to hit him with a stick. Or various other things. A lot of people think he's my dog and have asked why I let him roam.  I try that every now and then. ANd, it's beginning to work. ^^ So, I'll keep trying.

Pauline: I love white long haired cats. <3

That might very well work.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe you could try using some calming signals...

Sit down on the ground, turn your back to him (or at least turn to the side so you are not facing him), completely ignore him, blink your eyes, and/or yawn.  It sounds strange, but it might entice him to come closer to you if he sees that you are not a threat. Laying down might work even better, except I doubt you would want to lay down on the ground. 

I have a great book that talks about the calming signals dogs use with each other. Here. I just re-read it the other day, and was reminded of how good it is.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope you catch him soon. I would hate for him to get hit by a car. It is so dangerous for dogs to be running loose.


----------



## surryside (Jun 21, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

This is so captivating, If he could read, you would have had him already.. When he spent the night in the house, did you check the food or water to see if any was gone? I know something else could have gotten in there and at it. Your scent on the blanket and the dishes were a good scent.. When you are sitting with your back to him ignoring him, try having one of your dogs he likes to play with in your lap and be showing loving attention to it, He may come to investigate from a distance... just let him observe..


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

That calming noises and yawning thing sounds like a good idea.

Thanks.

Update: I haven't seen him in about two days. I'm a bit worried. I'm hoping nothing happened to him. I think if I don't see him within the next two or three days I'm gonna go look for him. If something bad happened, I don't know if I'd be able to comprehend it. Think I'd be upset for having not caught him earlier. I know it wouldn't be my fault, though. But, his previous owners fault. But, I'd still have some guilt.

Anyway, when he spent the night in the house, the food and water were both gone. I don't know if he ate and drank it, though. 

That's a good idea, too. Thanks.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick call animal control, they may have him, and if they do, there is your chance, keep us updated please


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I just thought of that!
I shall try.
*fingers crossed*
Thanks. I wouldn't of thought of that if this board wasn't up. c:


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyword on him? What is it you are calling him?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates on this stray chi?


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

has anyone found him yet??? i can't understand why anyone would let their animals run the street it's so sad  i hope he's ok


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

We've been calling him Chi Chi.
I think I saw him yesterday.
I'm not quite sure it was him as I was in a car... but it was a little black dot.
So, I have some hope.

Also, I called AC. They haven't picked up any chihuahuas from my area. ; _ ;


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

If you do not see him soon, I would post signs asking if anyone had seen him. Post an email address and if you get a response and someone does have him, tell them you just wanted to make sure he has a good home, and if they decide to part with him you would love to be considered, and ask for pictures, Just a thought but watch for scams


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

ChihuahuaRidge said:


> If you do not see him soon, I would post signs asking if anyone had seen him. Post an email address and if you get a response and someone does have him, tell them you just wanted to make sure he has a good home, and if they decide to part with him you would love to be considered, and ask for pictures, Just a thought but watch for scams


that's a great idea


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

That is a great idea.

But, I saw him!!
And, you're not gonna freakin' believe this- but, I was SO close to having him!!
SO close!!
And he wasn't being reactive this time AT ALL!!
I think he was playing hard to get, though.
Well, heres how it happened.
I took my dogs outside this morning to get their day started.
So they could play, run, etc.
Well, he was laying in the area Lilo usually chills in waiting for her, I suppose.
He saw me and didn't move. 
He just laid there.
I cooed him over and he slowly came.
Tail WAGGIN'.
That was new.
His tail usually hides when he sees me.
But, it was wagging.
He bowed in the way dogs do when they wanna play and I threw him a small treat.
He came closer.
And, guys, I almost caught him.
But, Cinnamon darted up and scared him away. ; _ ;
But, he was trying to play with me.
That's a good sign, right???

Well, he was scooting his butt- so, when I do catch him, I intend to keep him and my dogs seperated as that could be a sign he has worms, right?
I'll be having him checked ASAP.
Well, I got some CLOSER pictures this time.
This time, you can actually tell he's a chihuahua. 

























He also has a Dogster page now:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/826934


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like he's getting the idea of becoming your dog. Keep trying.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I think he is.
Maybe he's realizing how much Lilo is taken with me and deciding he wants to be part of it as Lilo is basically his. 
I don't know.
Whatever the case, I'm thinking I'm getting somewhere.

Thanks for the ideas!!

I'll be calling AC and asking about their adoption policy.
But, our AC slacks... so it may be a while before I get through.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I am so glad you saw him again.. and that he is getting to where he trusts you, Scooting can also be a sign of anal glands that need some squeezing, but you are wise to keep him isolated from your pups until he gets a clean bill of health.. 
Again Keep us posted please


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news - he's getting closer to you and learning to trust you.

Please keep us posted on updates.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup.
I thought of that, too.
But, keeping them seperated is a good bet, nonetheless. <3

as of right now, I have no updates. Except that he rarely leaves my yard. Which is a good thing. It's safer here. <3


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Good, he feels safe there, and is beginning to trust you, I sign on to read the posts and updates on this little guy


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm actually excited to know he's beginning to feel safe here. <3
That's a good sign. A REALLY good sign.
And, he accompied us on our walk today. 
Followed Lilo and I the entire time.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

awwww i'm glad he's staying in your yard you are right it is safer there


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

This is all good news to hear. You'll be his best friend soon. He is very cautious but, learned your yard is the safe place to come and there is love there. Good for you.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

im really glad hes got someone looking out for him, honestly how could anyone let a little chi just rome around???? Maybe you should name him Romeo! lol

hope he comes to live with you soon xx


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Romeo does seem like a good name.

If he ever joins our pack, I might consider that. 

Thanks again, everyone. <3


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow I admire your dedication!!!.Im going to follow this thread as well to see what happens. i doo hope you get to catch him, im so sad he is out there!!!.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol Romeo Romeo where for art thou?

Yep it fits very well, I too am watching this post for updates, Good luck!!


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

I ALWAYS check this thread first when I come online... the suspense is killing me! I could only imagine how you feel! I really hope you can catch him soon and give him the life and love he deserves.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

poor doggie hope you catch him soon so he can be part of your family.


----------



## KarenFaye (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can find his owners maybe they could catch him for you and give him to you. You'd think that they would be happy to give him to a good home and that they weren't turned in to the ASPCA. Good luck with him I hope you get him real soon. As soon as you do take him into the vet to get a clean bill of health. Again Good Luck.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

That's a good idea.
Thanks for the luck.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I too check this post first thing. This could be one of the longest running threads on here, Good luck in your quest to take him into your safe home..


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking it may be.

But, hopefully, it won't last much longer as hopefully he'll soon be off the streets and there will be no need to post here. <3

Well, he got a little taste of steak today. ;]

My sister cooked out and she made some steaks. Well, there were five pieces she told me to give to the dogs. They were playing outside as they always are when she cooks out and it's the only time they get table scraps, so they enjoy it. 

Well, as I was giving them the pieces, I noticed Chi Chi was watching us. I tossed him a small piece. He ate it. ^^

I don't think he ever really leaves our yard anymore. <3

He spends nights here, too.

So, things are going great. <3

Any tips on getting him to come to me are much appreciated. ^^


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

continue what you are doing. he seems to be warming up to you slowly. as always keep us posted.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yes, even when you have him there, you will have to update us on his progress and pictures and everything, He has me captivated and I have only seen pictures of him from a great distance..
Want lists:
Progress reports
Pictures
vet reports
Lol and so on


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol
That's understandable.
I will keep you updated even when he's here. <3

I think my mom is warming up to him.
Though I'll be moving out soon, it's still good that she's warming up to him.
That means that I won't have to do much convincing. <3

She's even joked about keeping him for herself.

I'm thinking I might let her. She loves small dogs. She has no small dogs. She needs him more than I do.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

You got him?!! And your keeping him??!! Doh! I feel like I missed a post or two, lol!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol; no; we haven't got him yet!
We're coming close, though.
We can ALMOST play with him.
And my mom said he ALMOST let her pet him. 
So, we're REALLY close.

I meant that if I do catch him; I'm thinking I'll let my mom keep him.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Aww, he's getting so close. I can't wait until you can get closer up pics to share too!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Awww I love this post! I can't wait till he's yours you've clearly got plenty of love to give him.

I wish I could give you some good advice about luring him to you, other than have a bath in peanut butter and lay in your yard!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been procrastinating with pictures. 
I'll try to get some today.
Maybe he'll tag along on our walk. 

I should try that. Bathing in peanut butter and laying in my yard.
I'd attract a lot of strays- and not so strays- then!

Kidding.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> I should try that. Bathing in peanut butter and laying in my yard.
> I'd attract a lot of strays- and not so strays- then!QUOTE]
> 
> Lol I got funny images in my head!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL So do I.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

lmao i got some too


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

As long as you catch him, and he is warm and fed and loved and cherished as these little dogs were meant to be, either you or your mom will get the job done...
I am not even going near the nekked peanutbutter ploy except to say, my husband would ask, Where's the Jelly?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

This thread is very captivating.I hope you can get him very soon.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

me too
keep trying


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates? I hope you get this poor little chi soon.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Wheres the jelly? LOL

Sadly, no updates. I haven't been outside much in the past few days as I've been working a lot and it's been pouring down rain here and there.

I checked the dog houses... no sign. I'm hoping he'll show up in one of them soon. I'm thinking I'll try grabbing him and getting him out of the rain?

I'll let you know if that works...


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck in catching him!! Hope you can get him out of the rain. 

Btw, I enjoy your siggy lol.. made me giggle.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Just checking back for updates


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad you like my siggy. =]
I actually borrowed it from someone on Dogster who said her pomeranian must be a big gulp because she's on the larger end of poms. But, don't worry, I asked. ;]

Anyway, sorry- no updates today. I heard him barking last night- so I know he's okay. I could rest easy knowing that.

I'll post every time I get on with updates. I've been doing that anyway. lol


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope double posting doesn't get me in trouble. 

Well, I called Animal control a few times but to no avail. I left a message, hopefully they'll get back to me. c:

I know we have a few good animal control workers out there. Eventually I'll get ahold of one of them. Until then, I'll keep doing what I've been doing. So far, it looks like this chihuahua has already claimed us as "home". It's just a matter of getting him inside- where it's safe. 

Sorry I'm late in updating. *flails* I've had a lot to do. Vet appointments and what not...


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I am hoping for the best for both of you, Thanks for the update


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aw I hope you can get him to come in. Is there a small dog house or shelter that he stays in maybe you can move it closer to the house?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

have you tryed putting some food near your door?? or maybe that might attract all sorts of animals, you will end up with a small zoo lol x i do hope the little chi goes to your house xxx


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

lol that might attract a lot of animals. But... that might be a good thing? I don't know. LOL

Anyway, a small house near the house doesn't seem like half a bad idea...


----------



## Kendalyn (Aug 23, 2008)

You can usually rent live traps from animal control.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

haha well i wouldnt mind a few animals coming to my house, actually, I had a sparrow in my kitchen this morning lol!! not sure what attracted him!

Do yuo still see the little lost chi roaming around?? xx


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

This is heatwrenching. That anaimal control has alot to answer for.grrr. Hope you manage to get through eventually. *hug*


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a bird in my house once! It was a robin! My cat, Spot brought him home. I tried letting him out before one of the cats got to him- but, he bumped into the glass door and died. :'(

I wish we had an animal control that was "active". But, I'm gonna keep trying. He still comes around. Walks with us. I tried to pet him yesterday but he ran.

Thank you. <3


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Your still gaining and thats great! Gosh the little guy will get the big picture eventually with your wonderful persistance!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL I'm hoping he does! 

This thread has gone on long enough... I'd love for it to have a happy post.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there a way you can go down to the shelters or control places to pick up a trap? like just show up there? They seem awful to get hold of. I hope that chi warms to you soon, odd he goes on walks etc.. but wont come to near.I wonder if hes been feral for a while to be so nervous of humans.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Just checking back, I got knocked off the site and at my age, took me a bit to remember the password, 
Perhaps your animal control runs as an extenstion of a larger one in a bigger city? Perhaps you could call that one and they could either get your message to them or give you a cell phone number


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a way. I might just try it. I think I know where AC is here. I think it's over by the police station.

And, I didn't think of that. Would I just call information to find out??


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I think so, ask for the closest large city to you then ask for animal control there


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Chihuahua ridge been meaning to say for ages I love your slogan !!


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Awe Fur, Thank you so much, I actually have a sign shaped like a doggy bone hanging in my kitchen that says that.. I got it on ebay


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you!!

It's been a while again. I keep disappearing. :S


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

So what happened then? this has pushed back to page 3? Have the non exisitent animal welfare done anything yet? so awful they are. :{ 

has the chi become more friendly now?


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

poor little man, i hope it all work's out for him, please keep us posted x x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats really weird, i thought you had caught him, i must have dreamt it!


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

Checking in to see if there is any updates on the little guy


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

This is really bothering me a bit now,I cant bear the thought of that litttle chi all alone and feral. I feel not enough is being done mostly due the animal control or severe lack of in that girls area.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

Just stopped by for an update on the little stray chi. I hope all is well.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ok, so whats the latest scoop on the little boy! Did you get him? Did someone else get him? Is he ok?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi I just read all the pages. It was like reading a book wanting to read the last page to see if his home safe with you yet but resisting it. lol

I'm sad that you haven't gotten him yet.  
I can't add anything new I just hope his ok and if you can update us soon.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates about this chi? I hope you'll get him soon.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ill come over there and try and find him in a minute lol, I hope hes safe and warm it plays on my mind stuff like this...spesh when I feel so darn helpless! xx


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

you should get a group of friends and corner him next time he's in your yard.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

So what's the update? Is he home with you yet?


----------



## Amanda-ann (Nov 1, 2009)

Please post if you have found him, I feel so bad for him running the streeta and not having a home poor little guy


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

this thread was from over a year ago - unfortunately i dont think there was an update


----------



## Amanda-ann (Nov 1, 2009)

oh thats terrible, hope it all worked out for him.


----------

